# عالم المنظفات



## العجمىى (13 فبراير 2012)

اخوانى لاحظت عدم الرد على بعض المواضيع المهمه فى مجال المنظفات من الاخوة الافاضل ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على اى استفسار بخصوص المنظفات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## جعفر عباس (19 فبراير 2012)

طريقة صناعة المنظفات


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2012)

طريقة الصابون السائل 

برميل 120لتر تغسله جيدااااا ثم تملىء نصف البرميل بالماء ثم تضع 200 جرام من التايلوز مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع حوالى 3كيلو صودا سائلة مع التقليب الجيد ثم تترك البرميل يوم بأكمله وفى نفس الوقت تجيب بستلة بلاستيك وتضع 15لتر ماء ثم تضع عليها كيلو ونصف ديكسابون وتقلبهم جيداااااااااا ثم تتركهم مع البرميل يوم بأكمله وتأتى اليوم التالى وتضع على البرميل تقريبا 9كيلو سلفونيك وتقيس بورقة ph حتى تظبطها وتكون لون الورقة اخضر مصفر 
وتتركه نصف الساعة او اكثر ثم تضع عليهم البستلة البلاستيك الملىءَ بالديكسابون وتقلب كويس جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ثم تضع ملح الطعام على الناشف حتى القوام المطلوب ثم تضع اللون ورائحة 

اسعار التركيبة 

التايلوز200جرام تقريبا 15جنيه كيلو التايلوز الكورى (سامسونج)بالكيلو 65 او70 
الصودا السائلة 3كيلو 4.5 الدمجانة تقريبا 80 كيلو 140 جنيه
الديكسابون كيلو ونصف 25 جنيه كيلو الديكسابون كيلو الديكسابون ب17
السلفونيك 9كيلو 77 جنيه دمجانة السلفونيك الفاتح تقريبا ب530
اللون ورائحة حاجة بسيطة 
المجموع 121 جنيه وباللون ورائحة تقريبا 130 
ربنا يحفظ اخونا فى سوريا بالله عليكم لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخونا فى سوريا


----------



## sadiqui007 (21 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
المرجو اخي الكريم ان تمدنا بطريقة صناعة بعض انواع المنظفات وخصوصا على شكل عجيناو جيل
و شكرا*


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا للاخ الكريم
لعمل برميل 200 لتر هل تكون نفس الطريقه ارجو الافاده


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (15 مارس 2012)

*ارجوا الرد*

أخى الفاضل العجمى ارجو من حضرتك معرفة اسعار الكيماويات الأتية:
1 - زيت الصنوبر
2 - سيميسول
3 - عجينة سوفتى
4 - داى بيوتيل جليكول
5 - تراى بيوتيل جليكول
6 - ماء البلسم
7 - شمع البلسم
8 - امالجين
9 - سيليكون امارشن
ارجو من حضرتك الرد سريعا واذا امكن التواصل على الياهو dr.esmael85


----------



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

خى الكريم الأستاذ العجمى بارك الله لك فى علمك وبارك فيك ونشكرك جزيلا على تلك المعلومات حقيقتا لم أجرب بعد تلك الطريقه ولكن ان شاء الله سوف اعمل عليها قريبا وكنت أرجو من حضرتك عرض طريقه عمل الصابون السائل للملابس (الصابون الابيض ) كما يطلقون عليه وكذلك افادتنا بطريقه صناعه الكلور فنحن نحب الاستزاده من كثير علمكم وبارك الله لك ولاخوتى الذين يتزكون علينا بعلمهم والله الموفق


----------



## naglaarachid (6 يناير 2015)

ارجو معرفة سعر كيلو زيت الصنوبر واماكن بيع الزيت النقى الغير مغشوش


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

الله الموفق


----------

